# USB DVD Player Support for multiple drive USB device



## anand2409 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi,

I recently purchased Philips USB DVD Player (DVP 3356) in India. I also own a Sony Ericsson W200i phone with internal memory and 1 GB external memory. So I connect a USB key and tried playing movie and it does come out really good. However when I connected my phone using the Data cable to the USB port on the player it just recognises my internal phone memory and doe not all list the folders on External phone memory.

This makes me suspect that the USB DVD players have options only to read the primary drive on the USB device and if more than one device found, it may not read. I do not have a External Hard drive to check the same. But at the same time, I also connected my phone to my laptop and figured that both the drives (internal memory and external memory ) on phone are FAT file system.

Need help in letting me know where I am going wrong. And also if possible let me know i can make my external memory as primary USB connector to the phone so that I can play the pics and videos captured on my phone on TV.

Thanks,
Anand


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

make sure that your USB connection is set to max speed in BIOS. there are 2 modes & 
3 speeds USB1.0 & USB 2 FAST & USB2 HIGH speed make sure that yours is set to the highesdt configuration at 480MBPS, the other speeds are 2MBPS & 12MBPS maximum ..


----------

